

Tracking Mobile Phone Usage During World Cup Final - mpc
http://tech.tapjoy.com/engineering-blog/tracking-mobile-phone-usage-world-cup-final

======
wjossey
Some people were asking what the USA graphs looked like during the NED vs.
Argentina match. Similar, but a bit less pronounced on the dropoff. I still
can't get over that 30 minute lead up to the game. I feel like I'm missing
what that actually is.

Here's a link to the tweet / picture of that graph.
[https://twitter.com/dustywes/status/488787721960583168](https://twitter.com/dustywes/status/488787721960583168)

------
martialdean
To me one of the more interesting trends is the sharp downwards drop during
PKs. I wonder if the 'phone burying' that happened during PKs is a result of
people not wanting to miss it, not wanting to hear about the outcome from
others, or a little of both?

~~~
manuscreationis
I'd say it stands to reason that people didn't want to miss the outcome.

You could imagine someone casually watching the game is now suddenly riveted
to what he or she is watching since the intensity and drama just spiked.

------
mrigor
Unrelated to the topic: that logo animation (as you scroll) is very
distracting.

